# HELP! fluval 404 leak- TEH SUCK!



## myfishatemydog (Nov 16, 2005)

uh i guess the title says it all. it leaks on the seams.. i tried opening, closing, repriming it neumerous times and the amount of leak each time depends on how lucky i am cuz i have no idea what i do differently that controls the leak but so far i haven't been able to stop it. i realize this is common problem among 404? any idea on how to stop it? thanks.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

never happened on mine.. maybe the rubber seal isnt on correctly when u clamp the top shut..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

myfishatemydog said:


> uh i guess the title says it all. it leaks on the seams.. i tried opening, closing, repriming it neumerous times and the amount of leak each time depends on how lucky i am cuz i have no idea what i do differently that controls the leak but so far i haven't been able to stop it. i realize this is common problem among 404? any idea on how to stop it? thanks.


What part of the filter did you place the o ring on?

On the bottom part (biomedia container) there is what seems to be a place where the o ring 'should' go... it doesnt.

the o ring needs to be on the top part of the cannister (motor housing)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Try a little Vaseline on the sealing ring.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Sounds like thre ring is in the wrong place to me as well.

Trystan


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

This is probably just a "faulty" one. Don't say they suck. Rena xP canister filters are awesome, and I've heard about a few leaking before, but that doesn't mean they all suck. Same applies to the Fluvals, I have heard a lot of good things about them.

Just try and take the filter back to where you got it and exchange it for a new one if the above methods to try and fix it do not work for you.
~Taylor~


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

My fluval has leaked before as well, that doesn't mean they suck, as Taylor said. Take it apart and see where it is leaking, make sure the seal is in the groove, that was always the problem I had.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

it's the o-ring. just get the "o"ring wet and when you clamp it on push down on head unit. mine does that sometimes if u want a new oring call this service number tell them what's happening and i guarantee they will send you want ever you want for free. us18005542436 can 18007242436 fluval does not suck


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

Fluval have problem with o ring, never wash a ring or take it off (once you put it on) because there seems to be that you never put it same as you do the first time (there is small amount of material memory even it is rubber) and then you need to get a new one. I had lot of problems with that and later on i never remove it and everything was ok.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Mine works fine no prob. Take it back. Get a new one.


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

The O ring on my old 303 came off once and after i put it back on it leaked for quite a while before it finally stopped.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

Ive heard this many times among fluval owners unfortuantley..... its too bad because its a damn good canister, in fact almost all hagen products are damn good.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Try a little Vaseline on the sealing ring.


you actually dont want to use vaseline because its petroulm based (hence why you shouldnt use it on rubbers







) Silicone is recommended.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KY massage oil works good...lol, so does 3 in 1 oil. vaseline will f*ck your o-ring up, like has been said. fluval is a damn good cannister.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> KY massage oil works good...lol, so does 3 in 1 oil. vaseline will f*ck your o-ring up, like has been said. fluval is a damn good cannister.


beleive it or not but 3in1 (wd40) will eat through a o ring as well.


----------

